# Roxy as crossed the over the rainbow.



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey all. First I would like to thank you all for your continued support, love, and prayers for Roxy, my mother, and myself. We greatly appreciate everything you all have done. Some of you went above and beyond. And for that, I am eternally greatful.

But sadly, Roxy passed away today at exactly 12pm.

She was shacking and in a lot of pain last night. Even with pain meds (strong ones) she was not comfortable. I tried feeding her, we thought it was her blood levels dropping, we tried meds, etc. Vet saw how white she was. Once they got the pain meds in her, roxy turned from shacking and unable to relax, to relaxed, but shacking and eyes rolling in the back of her head. She began throwing up all of the food I gave her. Unable to drink. Because of this, I knew it was time to have her put down.

Upon my request, I held her in my arms, thanked her for being there for me when no one else was, or when no one else wanted to be. Thanked her for being such a princess, and that I was blessed that she was going to soon be my angel. I told her it was okay to let go, and to go to heaven to the good Lord above. It was as if she understood. Shortly after her heart rate started to drop. Mom arrived from work, we signed all paperwork needed, the vet techs came in and said their good byes as well (she seemed to have an impact on everyone), and we all were in the room while I held her and let her go.

I felt her soul leave her. It was heartbreaking but relieving at the same time to know that my baby, my daughter, my *everything*, was in a place where she would no longer suffer, or have to en dour such horrific surgeries.

Roxy,

You will forever be missed. Mommy loves you with all of her heart and soul. Thank you for being in my life for almost three years. You died so young, but gave so much. You were stronger then I think I could ever be, and endoured such horrifc pain. More so then anyone could. And I thank you for trying your best.

Love, 
Mom

S


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. 

May she forever run with the other puppies she meets on the other side of the rainbow!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry Sarah.... i dunno what else to say.. 

Ryan


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

OH NO!! I am sooooooo sorry....

you are the most amazing mom....no one could have been as supportive as you...

my feline baby crossed that same rainbow this weekend...it was a hard last hour but finally peace....

Shadow was 11...he will be finding Roxy and will protect her...just like he did Ollie and Austin...

MANY hugs to you and your family...

much love.....:angel:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Sarah, 
Sorry for your loss of your little angel.  My heart goes out to you in this time of loss and mourning. :hug: 

Renee


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bless your heart...*

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your little girl. May you get the love and support from those closest to you right now.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

so sorry to read this sarah. you went above and beyond for your darling. i wish you the best.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry. You did absolutley everything you could for your sweet little love- may the good memories you have be with you forever. I fell blessed to have met dear Roxie- I will be thinking of you tonite-


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

My close friend Kristen came over tonight. It felt good to see her. She brought over a really good glass of wine. Even though I had a glass before moving on to hard core vodka. lol 

I am numb. Going to bed without here is weird. Looking around and not seeing her is weird. Wanting to call ROXY!!!! and she not come is weird. To know that my daughter is gone... is weird. She should be here in my arms right now. I feel at peace knowing she is at peace. But I feel heartbroken, lost, confused, annoyed, pissed, wanting, etc. 

Nothing I can do will bring her back. Nothing will ever fill this void. Time will only make you numb, but never heal. She was my one and only. And for that I am thankful for. I was spoiled by her love, attention, and devotion. It just pains me to see her the way she was before letting her go to the good Lord above. 

Time to try and get some sleep. I feel sick to my stomach to try and eat, or sleep, when I know she had such a hard time doing so. Feel selfish almost. I donno. Hard to explain. 

Thanks all. 
S


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sarah,

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sarah-So sorry for your loss and the pain you're feeling. Hugs to you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sarah,
I am so sorry. I wish I could come give you a big hug. My thoughts and prayers are with you right now.

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sarah I am so sorry. I have no words as tears run down my face (((HUGS)))


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

((((((((Sarah)))))))) My deepest condolences, hon. We all know how much Roxy meant to you. She found a special place in all our hearts as we hoped she would pull through. She went through a lot, fought hard and valiantly, so there are no regrets. Little Roxy is at peace now.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

RIP sweet little Roxy, waiting for loved ones at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:hug: to you all.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Roxy was a tough one and is now at rest.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Sarah my heart aches for you. RIP sweet little fighter Roxy. You gave us all the time to get to know you and for your family to say goodbye.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh I am so so sorry Sarah for your loss {hugs}. May all the good memories of sweet Roxy comfort you, stay strong. Goodbye sweet little Roxy...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sarah, I am so very sorry for your loss. You have went above and beyond what any mom would have, and Roxy fought so, so hard. It is just tragic that it had to end up like this. Thank God that she can rest in peace and that she had you to give her so much love for the short three years that she was here. :grouphug: 
Gina


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think it's one of the hardest things to do but your baby is not suffering anymore. She will always be in your heart.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Sarah, My heart sank when I saw this thread. I am so sorry for your loss, I know how difficult it is. 
Feel blessed for the time that you did get with Roxy, and knowing that she is free from her pain. She will always be in you heart and your memories. I wish I could give you a big hug right now:hug:
God Bless.
Roxy, you little :angel: rest in peace baby girl.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, Sarah, I'm so very sorry for your loss. The bond between Roxy and you came through beautifully in the photos you and your mom shared even more than through your words. I hope that as time passes, the trauma and grief of the past few months is replaced by comforting memories of the love and joy you shared with Roxy over the past three years. 

Jane, Abby and Beejie


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

So very sorry to hear the sad news about Roxy. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sarah, I am so very sorry for your loss. You did everything you could possibly do. Roxy is at peace and resting comfortably...God Bless !!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh...Sarah, 
This is just so sad, my heart is aching for your lost. We all know how much you loved Roxy, you were just the BEST mom she could have had.

And when you wake up this morning Thank God that Roxy is not in pain and resting in peace today with the :angel: 

My prayers and thoughts will be with you and your family.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are all very sorry for your loss. You did everything you could to keep Roxi with you, but sometime we have to let them go. And that is so hard to do. One thing I do know, she would not want you to be so sad for long, and she would want you to celebrate her life. Our dogs bring us joy, that is there job and from what I’ve read Roxi did her job very well. 

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sarah I am so sorry to read about Roxy. ((((Hugs)))) I know how difficult this time is and yes I too felt similar guilt when my special guy didn't make it. RIP Roxy. Have a run with Domino when you see him.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry. I am happy to have had the honor of meeting Roxy and having her play in my yard with all the Havs. 
Rest in Peace little Roxy.
Sarah, I hope that with time your memories will bring you happiness and sweet thoughts of the time you were together and less of the deep pain of loss.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear Roxy has left you. I'm sure she knows how much you loved her and you gave her the very best life she could have. She's no longer in pain and that is your gift to her, but I know your heart is aching. Take care of yourself today. :hug:


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Sarah, words cannot express the sorrow that I feel for you and your loss. We lost our Cassie just a month ago, and I know the feeling of looking for her around every corner, thinking that she's here, just staying out of sight and playing. These little souls are so much a part of our lives and when they leave us, they can never be replaced in our hearts. Maybe someday we will be able to think of them without the tears, but it will probably be a while. So sorry.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

May your happy memories of your sweet little Roxy give you peace,

Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Sarah, I am so sorry to hear that Roxie has passed away. When we have a furbaby that we lose too soon, maybe God gave us to them, instead of giving them to us. I'm glad that you held her as she left this world and has become your little angel. She will always be your baby and nothing will change that. God bless you and help you heal.:angel:*


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Sarah. You will find that someday the precious memories will overshadow the pain you are feeling right now.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sarah,

I felt as if someone kicked me in the stomach when I read the subject of this thread. I sit here crying with you for your loss, as your angel romps freely with all her little buddies at the Rainbow Bridge. I, along with you, hoped against hope that the outcome would be different, but God had other plans for your sweet Roxy. Having gone through it so many times in the past, I can only promise you that time does help. They are all loaned to us for too short a time as we make our way down the sometimes lonely road in this world. Sending cyber hugs your way.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sarah, it is with a sick stomach and tears in my eyes that I express my sorrow for you and your mom. I know exactly what you mean when you say you felt her soul leave her body. I saw that with my brother and it is actually freeing. Little Roxy only had that body in order to be here on earth. Now the real Roxy is in heaven and at peace. 
Take good care of yourself Sarah. Really, time will heal.
xxoox
Carole


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm very sad to read about Roxy.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sarah, I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine the pain that you're going through. :hug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweety, you know how I felt about my very special granddaughter and how special you are to me as well. I hurt for you and cry with you. We did all we could for our special Roxy and even more then most probably would have. Roxy always managed to be sure we ALL had a smile on our face. 

Thank you everyone for all of your prayers and support during these last two months. It is comforting to know that you all are here and our entire family thanks you!

I will always love Roxy and she will always be a part of our hearts.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am so heartbroken with you. I don't know what to say.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this news. My heart goes out to all of you.:grouphug:


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. We just had our English Setter/Brittany Spaniel mix, Jackson, put down a few months ago and I know how extremely hard it is. He was so old (15 1/2) and in pain so when I feel sad about it, I just try to remind myself that he is in a better place now and running around like when he was younger.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hugs from us also. You were such a caring and loving mom to her, and she was a brave little girl.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

{{{{SARAH}}} I am so very sorry for your loss. I know Roxy really tried and she is at peace now. She will be watching over you now.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Sarah, I am so very sorry for your loss. I had hoped that Little Roxy would make it through this difficult illness.

You were the perfect mom to her, and she was the perfect little one for you. You took care of each other in a very special way and you will always have those wonderful memories.

It is so difficult to let go, but they depend on us to make those decisions and not to make them suffer endlessly.

Take care and know that we are all thinking of you and your little angel princess, Roxy. 

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy said:


> We did all we could for our special Roxy and even more then most probably would have.


Oh, no doubt Kathy. You both did so much for Roxy. That little girl was very loved and treasured. She was lucky to have all of you in her life.

Sarah, I left you a message yesterday that you'll find later, but I just wanted to chime in here with my sympathy for the loss of such a sweet girl. My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry.

I know your pain far too well. I lost both my furbabies these past 10 months. While time cannot lesson our pain, time can open our heart to love another.

I adopted from a rescue a little furbaby in need exactly a week from losing my Sara. Wasn't planned.. but was needed. 
Vincent my new little Maltese had lost his family. Together we are healing our losses. He has brought joy and laughter back into my life. I have brought love and stability back into his life. 

Again, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

RIP Roxy. I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand how difficult it is when our furbaby's leave us too soon. I'm in tears reading this. Take care of yourself.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh Sarah. I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish there was something I could say that would ease your pain.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sarah, I'm so very sorry. You tried everything you could and little Roxy fought so hard.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Sarah, so sorry to hear about your loss. R.I.P., sweet Roxy!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sarah & Kathy:

I just got back on the forum and just read about Roxy-My heart is breaking for you. Please know you both are in my prayers. Roxy fought so hard and loved so deep-but just remember a Special Angel was needed at the Rainbow Bridge to guide others who were coming. A special star will shine in the heavens each night-when you look up and see it you will know that beautiful-loving Roxy is looking down and watching over you.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Sarah,
I am so sorry, I know how much she filled your heart and I know how much your mother loved her too. You are both in my thoughts and I know she is in no more pain and will always be watching over you. It is hard to lose someone so young and so giving. The wonderful thing about our dogs is that they are our family so much of the time. Your bond will always be there and your heart will fill up everytime you think of her. It is good to have such a wonderful support system as not only you human family but your forum family and I know there are lots of doggy kisses every time you go to your mom's. Take care and I hope to see you soon.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

sarah, i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

I am so sorry. Play hard at the Rainbow Bridge Roxy.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

I couldnt sleep much last night. My grieving woke me up every hour until I finally gave up and got dressed for work.

Whenever I leave to go out of town for work I used to take both Roxy and Bugsy to my moms house so they could play and be safe there. Well, today it was only Bugsy being dropped off. I tried so hard not to cry during my doggy day care drop off... But I became an emotional wreck the entire three hour drive to Fresno. Not sure how I didnt crash my car. But I have a feeling my Roxy Angel was behind it.  

At work I heard the one song that seems to be sticking in my head when I think of Roxy's loss... which is Rascal Flatts "Forever" & "What Hurts the Most." When I heard those I wanted to cry so bad, but had to stay focused and professional at work. I dont think interrogating an employee and crying during the interrogation would be professional. lol 

I then left the store and went to my Aunt Claudie's house and had wine with her and her husband. Then went to dinner. We cried about the loss of my Roxilla. 

The good memories are starting to replace the horrific ones. Which is good. Since all this started I have had a lump in my throat that I cant seem to swallow. Today it got worse. Tried so hard to not cry and it just hurt more. 

I left Claudie's house and picked up only Bugsy. Greatful to have him, but it was only him. Not her running around the corner and "READY TO GO HOME!" When ever I said, "Are you ready to go home?" she would jump up and down and get all excited. But this time, it was Bug man. God bless him! 

Came home to a peaceful home that was missing a major link. Samantha (my cat) is currently suffering in leg pain. Pain medications dont seem to be working. Xray didnt show anything. She is 15+ yrs old. Her time is coming to an end as well. I had to scold her for jumping on the bed and trying to jump back down. But instead of yelling SAMANTHA! I yelled ROXY! Huh. Just goes to show what I am thinking about. 

I want her back so bad. I would do anything. But she is forever gone. And its so hard to make sense of this. Im trying but I feel like I am drowning trying to wrap my mind around her sudden change. She was okay, and less then 24 hrs later she is dead. 

Ugh.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Sarah. It's so hard. I'm glad to read that you're already filling your mind with the good memories. That's a great way to keep her alive in your heart and enjoy the good that you two gave to each other.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sarah, I was so sorry to hear this news. You tried your best to keep her with you and I am sure that she was thankful for all your attempts. You were a wonderful Mommy to her and as time passes you will have all your warm memories of her to get you through. 
Laurie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sarah~ I wish I had the words to write to help the pain go away. I know exactly how you feel. It is so hard to lose them when they're so young. I promise that time will help heal the hurt but, it will not erase the precious memories you have of her. You were the best mommy to Roxy and gave her a wonderful life. 

Sending my sympathy and huge hugs :hug:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sarah, it's so hard and the first week is the worst because it still seems unreal; each week it does get better, truly; the grief is still there but you gradually come to terms with it. I'm glad you have friends and family around who understand your grieving and love you, and that you have Bugsy and Samantha.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Sarah,

I am so very, very sorry to hear of Roxy's passing. I know that she meant the world to you. Your memories of your precious little one will be ever present. Please know that my prayers continue for you and though we have never met I consider you a friend.

RIP dear little Roxy


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. Sarah, you did everything within your power and more to save her. And I was so impressed with Roxy's fighting spirit. Losing a pet that has become a member of our family is so difficult. She will live forever in your heart. My deepest sympathies go out to you. :hug:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jane, I love what you did! What a great idea!
Carole


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Sarah-take it a day at a time. We're all here for you.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

tabby2 said:


> One other thought I'll put out there: sometimes it helps to find some thing to do in memory of the little one you lost, anything that resonates with what you had with her. For example, when my Cavalier Tyler died, it was so sudden and shocking that there was no chance to save him. A few weeks later I decided to contact a vet I trusted and told him to call me if someone came in with an obviously loved dog that needed treatment but they were unable to pay for and there was a good chance the dog would be saved with treatment; I asked him to simply say that Tyler S. wanted to help. About six weeks later, I got the call and then weeks after that the vet forwarded a thank you note from a lady and her son addressed to Tyler S. My heart broke all over but knowing someone else had avoided the loss and grief I'd experienced helped me heal a little more.


I think that is just the coolest, most sweetest thing I have heard anyone doing. How cool. If I hadn't spent my entire savings in saving Roxy, and not sure how I am going to pay my mortgage this week if I dont get a pay check (well see come tomorrow!), I would do what you did in her memory.

I have been looking for urns, urn jewelry, etc. Something to keep her close. I want a medal urn in the event my home burns down, I can find her.

I was thinking about going to Pebble Beach. It was the first beach she went to, and the last one. She loved it. She would chase after the waves, sniff the pebbles on the ground. It was beautiful. Still have photos. Her puppy name was Pebbles. So... we'll see.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Sarah I'm so sorry for your loss. I know what you're going through and my heart is breaking for you and your Bugsy.

When I lost my heart-dog, Vinnie, to cancer 2 years and 5 months ago today, a good friend sent me this poem. It really touched my heart and said everything I could have hoped to say to my beautiful, golden boy. I'm sharing it with you, for Roxy:

I Loved You Best
Copyright 2001 Jim Willis

So this is where we part, My Friend
and you'll run on, around the bend,
gone from sight but not from mind,
new pleasures there you'll surely find.

I will go on, I'll find the strength
life measures quality, not its length.
One long embrace before you leave,
share one last look before I grieve.

There are others, that much is true,
but they be they, and they aren't you.
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought,
will remember well all you've taught.

Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,
the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed.
And as you journey to your final rest,
take with you this, I loved you best.​
Your little girl is watching over you tonight...and every night until you two can meet again at the edge of Rainbow Bridge.

My deepest sympathies,


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. (((hugs)))


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) Sarah and gentle cuddles to your Bugsy man.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.
I am thinking of you.

Annie


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

[CENTER said:


> I Loved You Best
> Copyright 2001 Jim Willis
> 
> So this is where we part, My Friend
> ...


That is such a good quote. Made me tear up... Thank you for that.

Im so numb now. Its only been 48 hrs. But its been two months of constant stress, emotions, great highs (her coming home each time), and extreme lows (her death). I am having a hard time making sense of it all. Everyone says time will heal. But in my mind it doesnt heal, it just numbs the current pain of losing her.

I am looking into several things to help memorialize her. Urns, art, tattoo, etc. Just lil somethings that only she and I would understand.

But the good thing about all of this is, she is out of pain and constant surgeries. She is my angel now, looking over me. And I have a feeling she is right by my side giving me kisses without me knowing it! 

When I do die, I have something to look forward to besides going to heaven. I look forward to seeing her and holding her again. I am craving my lil yorkies kiss and precious face. Ugh... this sucks soooo bad.

S


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane- that was such a wonderful thing to do. Another thing along that lines a friend of mine did, when her dog passed, she went to the pound and bought a similar looking dog (couldn't do breed cause it was a mutt) and she fostered it and found it a good home when it was ready. She does a lot of dog training so it was her way to pay it forward and to be honest, I think it kept her busy when she really needed to be in order to heal on her own time.

Sarah- Still sending you hugs. I had a young human friend who died suddenly and his mom had a heart locket thing made with some of his ashes and wears it as a bracelet on special occasions to remember him. Just an idea that I really liked. It didn't have his name or anything and you wouldn't know it was a memorial bracelet but it was a great way for her to have him with her when she needed to. 

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

Sarah, over time I have been reading all of your posts about Roxie and you need to know and always remember that you did *everything* you could to make Roxie well and give her comfort. You were incredible. You will never forget her, but she will be waiting for you. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Sarah, I am so very sorry about Roxy. You are a great Mom. 

Just some thoughts.....

I have collected a few things that are distinctly Murphy, his nametag, his teeny first collar, his beloved-destuffed teddy bear, and I am going to put them on a special shelf above my desk along with the urn and some pictures. 

When I picked up his ashes at the vet ER, they handed me another box. Even though he was gone before he arrived at the clinic that night, they had pressed his pawprint and written his name in clay for me to bake and paint. That will be the centerpiece of my special shelf. I will try to that for someone else someday. 

Just take one day at a time, and hug Bugsy tighter than ever. My boys think I am nuts the way I squeeze them and kiss them a hundred times a day. 

Hang in there. 

Becki


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Amanda, 

I am currently looking at an Urn and memorial jewelry. I have found two that fit my relationship with Roxy. I just cant seem to find the "perfect" urn for her. Its harder then I thought. I am asking a high school friend of mine if her dad can hand make me a ceramic version of Roxy. He used to be my Ceramic's teacher in high school and has an amazing talent. I am hoping he can, but we'll see. If so, that will be her urn. Otherwise I think I am going to get this urn that is based on the Rainbow poem. Not sure yet tho. 

Becky, 

I too have created a lil shelf. Her three top toys are on the coffee table with a picture of her during her first Christmas with me, being held by Santa. The other photo is one of my all time fav pix that Aunt Claudie printed for me. When I get her urn I am going to move everything to higher ground so Roxy and I dont knock her off.  Tho Im sure she wouldnt mind playing with us.  

Its hard. Mom and I went to the dog show today. Not everyone had heard the sudden death of Roxilla. So it was hard. Plus everyone wants details. To talk in person is much harder then on a key board. I can cry in front of my computer, but I dont like to cry in front of people I dont trust/know well enough. But everyone understood where I was coming from and respected the fact I couldnt talk about it. 

I never knew what I had until it was gone. Seeing the Havs, and a few other breeds reach out to me and kiss me all over, it was sweet, and it broke my heart. I kept comparing their hugs and kisses to Roxy. LOL The only dog that compared was Mary's. Which is good because I am sure Mary will let me kidnap her when we are at dog shows. 

Anyway, I am not crying every five mins like I was. But being home is hard. So I keep myself busy during the day and get out of the house. But mornings and nights are the hardest. Cant wait for the pain to be numbed...

S


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

((((((((((((((((((Sarah)))))))))))))))))) ((((((((((((((((((Catherine))))))))))))))))))
No words can ease the pain but we're sending hugs.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sarah I am very sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sarah . . . just read about Roxie and am so sorry. She will definitely be immortalized on this forum. Your and hers is such a sweet love story . . . the epitome of the doggie-human bond! Hugs to you as you deal with this and grieve for her loss.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of Roxy's passing. Sending much love and healing hugs as you deal with her loss.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I was just checking to see how Sarah was doing??? Hope all is well, I have you in my thoughts and prayers Sarah knowing this is a hard time for you.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

So sorry for your loss of Roxy. You and Roxy both put up a good fight. You did everything you could and she will always be a part of you.:angel:


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I am so sorry to come here today and learn that Roxy went over the Rainbow Bridge. Just heartbreaking. A big hug for Sarah.


----------

